# [Games Of The Week] Wizards - Spurs - Celtics - Pacers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(36-36)*





































*Brooks / Taylor / Ariza / Scola / Hayes*


*vs.*

*03/30, 8:30 PM ET*



*at*

*03/31, 8:30 PM ET*



*at*

*04/02, 7:30 PM ET*



*at*

*04/04, 6:00 PM ET*
​


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Bank shot by Budinger!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> With the Rockets-Wizards game tied at 92 with 33 seconds left, the Rockets had a tough decision to make. With 22 seconds on the shot clock, they had to figure out if they wanted to go quick to preserve the two-for-one opportunity, ensuring that they will get the ball back, or if they just wanted to take their time, get the best look possible, and give the Wizards the final shot. The Rockets decided to go quick, and they run a quick hitter coming out of the timeout:









NBA Playbook: Rockets Go Quick, Get The Win


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 98, Washington 94*
> 
> It says Andray Blatche made 13 of 23 shots, and I promise I'm not piling on because of his (bad) move from last week, but I swear this man takes the worst shots in the NBA at this point. Pargos included. And I'm not overreacting to his missed game-changer down the stretch of this Washington loss. You think he's going to give up on the possession, clearly beat, but ... nope. Still going up.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *San Antonio 119, Houston 102*
> 
> Not to take away from San Antonio's impressive win (coming off that road jaunt? Nice), but the Rockets looked beat. And they're missing too many players to ably compete, especially defensively. They just didn't have it.
> 
> George Hill was terrific for San Antonio, 30 points and seven assists, with five steals. The Spurs just walked all over Houston. Not much to take from it.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Behind-the-Box-Score-where-the-Cavs-and-Bucks-b?urn=nba,231606


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

At least we haven't lost all our testicles.... good win in Boston


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

133 pts to the Pacers? Nice... :/


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ahh yes, no defense once again plays a factor in our loss. Wonderful.


----------

